# Pheasant Hunt In Mid Michigan



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

thank you so much. i know its hard work for chuck to do this hunt for me. dan paid for my way. what great people you 2 are. you do for the disabled, who need the help. i hadnt hunted in 6 yrs, until the connells heard my story. 2 yrs in a row and many more to come i hope. to be able to enjoy the great outdoors again. how good i felt.you will never know how much i appreiciate your help. god bless you both.i will never forget what you have done for me, made me feel alive again.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I know this has been dormant for a while but we were just informed of a small article in the June edition of Woods N Water magazine and my father and I just wanted to say THANK YOU to Bigdaveh AKA Dave Hall for the kind words and service you provided to this country as well as the sacrafices and as long as we can keep it going for ya its your for the taking my man!

And you are welcome.. Welcome to hunt by our side anytime you want to do it!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I missed this one completely!!!

Congrats to all involved!!


----------

